# Can ringnecks and diamond doves get along?



## Scoria (Jun 19, 2018)

I've had a lovely male diamond dove for about a year. A few days ago, I got a pair of ringneck doves as well. They are only a few months old, I was told they are a male/female pair but since they're young who knows. I was wondering if they could get along with my diamond dove during outside of cage time. I imagine once they start nesting the male will get territorial and not want the diamond around, but maybe since they are quite different he'll tolerate him and not see him as a threat. Has anyone had these two species together? Obviously if the diamond gets bullied or starts bullying I'll give them separate flight times, but so far they will sit near each other and are cautiously curious.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I suppose it’s possible, doves are known to be very territorial. As it seems you know already. 
You probably won’t see that until the rn doves mature . The sexes will make a difference in how they act as well. If you have two hen rn doves they could very well get on with the diamond dove, but then in absence of a male of their species they could pair up and act out just as a male would . So really it remains to be seen. I would never House them all together though just because of the size difference.


----------

